# (ID/UT) Chocolate SH available for stud



## id hntr (Mar 21, 2006)

Casey's Highball Hunter SH (Honcho) is available for stud. He is sired by FC AFC Way-Da-Go Call of the Wild. His Dam is a MH out of FC Portlands Muddy Waters. Price is $400 in Southeast Idaho location and $500 at Utah location. See www.snakeriverretrievers.com for more info or call 208-201-462eight.
OFA hip Good
OFA elbow normal
CNM clear
EIC clear
CERF clear
no allergies


----------

